# Apex shift cable replacement 1.1 vs. 1.2mm



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey,

I need to replace the shift cable on an Apex gruppo. I see the stock cable is spec'd at 1.1mm. For convenience, I can get a Yokozuna cable for SRAM like this one - http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A1532 but it is 1.2mm.

Just wondering if I can use the 1.2mm with the stock cable housing or if the housing will be too small (thus causing the 1.2mm cable to bind inside the housing).


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

NO!!! 1.1mm ONLY!!!! if you intend to use SRAM cable housings.

Also grease LIGHTLY!!!

What happens if you use a 1.2mm inner or lot of heavy grease is that the inner will start to stick in the housing. 

Not such a bad thing except that what can happen is that the head of the cable will pop out of its socket slightly if you start to rapidly hit upshifts, then catch on the edge of the socket. If at that point you try to downshift it will crack off part of the top of the cable head socket on the shift barrel, and afterwards the cable head no longer seats properly on the barrel. This is where I believe most of the problems people have encountered with SRAM shifters comes from. If you use the correct 1.1mm and grease lightly or oil your inner you'll be fine. If you are having problems with your rear shifter inspect the socket where the cable head sits, if damaged you can crazy glue the head into the socket and have it function normally again-its just some work to get out when you want to change the cable inner....

How do I know? I fixed one where this was the case, and later found the user was using a heavily greased 1.2mm Shimano cable inner, and the inner was binding slightly......


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah that's what I figured so I hunted down a 1.1mm cable (since I have the stock housing).


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Jagwire also makes 1.1mm inners if you need them and cant track down a SRAM.


----------

